# Happy Birthday Kyle



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey man,

Hope you had a wonderful day, and may your sourdoughs live forever :thumb:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The master of bread! Happy, healthy birthday to you!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday! Hope you get a RAISE! :roll:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, 50 ain't as bad as I thought


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

welcome to the club....51 is ok too.....
Happy Birthday Kyle!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh shoot that's coming isn't it?!?:thumb:

Kyle a very happy birthday to ya! Hope there's many more to come!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Hope you're having a wonderful birthday!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kyle, I hope it was a wonderful day. And 50 is nothing more than another milestone. You've achieved a lot in your life and have touched many people with your baking and knowledge. Then next half of your life will be even better! :thumb:

Best regards,
Mezz


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It is great to see you in the forums man happy birthday. I hope I look as good as you do when I hit 50 man.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday and many more


----------



## chefrobin (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday! and many many more!:lol:


----------

